# Cottonmouths N Watersnakes   ID tips



## GAranger1403 (Aug 27, 2009)

I have recieved a handful of PMs requesting some shots of cottonmouths and watersnakes for comparison to help some folks with correct ID. I'm not going to post pics of every water snake species as there are many. What I will do is show the 3 watersnake species from across the state that are not only usually confused for cottonmouths but are also the most common. We will start off with the cottonmouth. Bare with me this will take some time.


----------



## GAranger1403 (Aug 27, 2009)

*Cottonmouth or water moccasin*

These are large aquatic pit vipers that are common throughout south and central Georgia. They are rare north of Atlanta, only occuring in a handful of counties mostly around Atalanta and the Chatahoochie. They are easily found in stagnant slowmoving bodies of water such as swamps, roadside ditches, ponds, vernal pools, backwaters, oxbows, overflow areas and rice paddies. They ARE NOT COMMON in wide open bodies of water such as rivers, lakes, reservoirs, fast moving moutain streams or any open, clean, moving bodies of water. The snakes you see along the banks of large lakes, rivers, and reservoirs are water snakes. I've cruised just about all bodies of water in this state, West point, Chatahoochie, Allatoona, Lanier, Eufala, Blackshear, St. Marys and more. I can tell you that Cottonmouths are few and far between on the banks of these places. Now if you get off into the backwaters, especially on the Hooch or the St. Marys you can find them, but in the main bodies of water its almost impossible. Another thing, cottonmouths do not usually climb high into trees or bushes near the bank, these are water snakes. Not saying that cottonmouths never climb but they do so rarely. I usually deal with 300-500 cottonmouths per year and can usually count on 1 hand the number I see off the ground. Here is some tips for ID on the cottonmouth.

1. Eyes placed on side of head, slight eyebrow.
2. Vertical pupils.
3. Hourglass pattern, on young snakes usually.
4. Distinct triangular head.
5. Dark cheek stripe on head behind eye, can be less obvious in older animals.
6. When swimming the entire snake will float on the surface of the water.
7. Gapping threat display, showing the white mouth interior.
8. Large and heavy bodied.
9. Note what habitat your in, does it match with the info above?


----------



## GAranger1403 (Aug 27, 2009)

*Midland watersnake*

This animal is common from central georgia northward. It can reach 4-5 feet has a large heavy body and an arrow-shaped head. It is common in all bodies of water, especially large open bodies such as rivers and reservoirs. It like other watersnakes does like to climb into trees and bushes overhanging the bank. To ID this snake look for:

1. Round pupils
2. Long skinny tail section
3. Eyes positioned more to the top of the head.
4. Pattern of intersecting blotches and stripes.
5. Found in open bodies of water as well as backwaters.
6. When swimming, only a small portion of the neck and head out of the water.


----------



## GAranger1403 (Aug 27, 2009)

*Brown watersnake.*

Found throughout much of Georgia, these are the largest of our watersnakes. They can approach 6 feet and be softball sized.They can be very common in some areas. I've seen as many as 30 in a single day of boat cruisin. Like other watersnakes they commonly hang over the water in trees or bushes. ID tips:

1. Large heavy bodied snake.
2. Large solid brown head
3. Eyes positioned towards top of head.
4. Brown body with spaced out brown blotches.
5. Long skinny tail.
6. Swims with just a portion of the neck and head out of the water.


----------



## BBDJR (Aug 27, 2009)

that midland water snake sure does look like a cotton mouth to me!! man i hate them thangs!!


----------



## GAranger1403 (Aug 27, 2009)

*Banded watersnake*

This is the snake most easily confused for the cottonmouth. They can be solid colored when older but usually have visible bands around the body. These bands are black and orange or brown. These animals flatten their bodies and heads out when threatened and will have a head and body profile identical to that of the cottonmouth. These snake are abundant from central Georgia south and next to rat snakes are the most common snake I encounter every year. When ever I get a call to remove a cottonmouth it is always this snake. I am always amazed at the folks who live in south Georgia their whole lives but cant ID a cottonmouth when they see one. To ID a banded water:

1. 3-4 feet in length.
2. Dark colored heavy body.
3. orange or brown and black bands
4. Can be solid colored when older
5. Round pupils situated towards top of the head
6. Long skinny tail
7. Found in all aquatis habitats
8. Loves to hang in trees


----------



## GAranger1403 (Aug 27, 2009)

Generally watersnakes are usually more apt to bite than cottonmouths. Contrary to myths, cottonmouths are usually quite unaggresive and easy to work with. You can find ones that will hold their ground or even advance towards you while gapping but this is a bluff. I have never had one chase me and I have worked with all 3 subspecies across several states. I usually have to really torment them for several minutes to get them to strike. Watersnakes on the otherhand usually will strike at anything that moves within striking range. Due to the anticoagulant in their saliva, a bite from  large watersnake can be a bloody mess. There are several species of water snake not pictured but these three are generally the largest and most often confused for the cottonmouth. Cottonmouths are unprotected in most areas of the state (except state property and federal property). Watersnakes on the other hand are a protected species throughout Georgia and should be left alone because they are harmless. A cottonmouth in close proximity to your home needs to be removed or destroyed, one cannot share his property with a potentialy dangerous animal. On the other hand there is no intelligent reason to interfere with a cottonmouth that is minding its own business in the wide open spaces of nature. It is there for a reason. If anyone has any more Qs just post or PM me.


----------



## Lee Woodie (Aug 27, 2009)

Very good information and presented wonderfully when I'm out I allways look at the the eyes first if it's not swimming Great job


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 27, 2009)

GREAT JOB GA  and I can see why most folks (like me ) wouldn't know which they were looking at. After all in my case it's hard to look back and RUN  at the same time


----------



## leo (Aug 27, 2009)

Very well done infomation presentation Jason, thanks for taking the time to put it together for us


----------



## CAL (Aug 27, 2009)

Excellent presentation and information about snakes.Thanks for taking the time and the presentation.In my case,I just stay away from all snakes!


----------



## DRB1313 (Aug 27, 2009)

Awesome Thread Jason, Very well done!


----------



## FERAL ONE (Aug 27, 2009)

great and informative post jason !!! i knew the one saturday was nonpoisonous as soon as it fell out of my britches


----------



## wvdawg (Aug 27, 2009)

Nice work on this tutorial Jason.  Thank you.


----------



## Rocky Mtn Johnboy (Aug 27, 2009)

Well done, and very informative.  thanks for sharing!


----------



## JasonF (Aug 27, 2009)

That was a fun read!  Thanks for taking the time Jason!!


----------



## Hoss (Aug 28, 2009)

Great tutorial Jason.  A lot of great information well put together.  Thanks for taking the time to put this together.

Hoss


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 28, 2009)

Very good information!


----------



## chadf (Aug 28, 2009)

Great info! Thanks for the reading material and pics!


----------



## THREEJAYS (Aug 28, 2009)

Thanks but I still don't like em


----------



## rjcruiser (Aug 28, 2009)

THREEJAYS said:


> Thanks but I still don't like em



ditto that.  interesting facts and amazing how similar yet different they all are.


----------



## Lindseys Grandpa (Aug 28, 2009)

good stuff


----------



## marknga (Aug 29, 2009)

Wonderful information and great pictures.

This needs to be a sticky somewhere.... perhaps in the Georgia Hunting Guide for starters.


----------



## Redbow (Aug 30, 2009)

Very good info, but I usually steer clear of any Snake I find on or around the water, for my own good !


----------

